# WLAN unter Gentoo

## aZZe

Hallo!!!

Ich beabsichtige in der nächsten Zeit mir ein Notebook anzuschaffen mit dem Hintergedanken ein WLAN zu benutzen. Welche WLAN Karte ist empfehlenswert für Linux und wie richte ich sie unter Gentoo ein?

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## aZZe

Oh hat noch keiner ne WLAN Karte?

----------

## piquadrat

Am besten ist eine mit Orinoco-Chip. PrismII Chips sind auch nicht schlecht.

Einrichtung ist relativ einfach, es gibt einige HOWTO's dazu im Netz

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Richtig gute Karten sind die Aironet von Cisco, die kosten aber viel zu viel. So ab 140  aufwärts wenn ich mich recht gut entsinne. Von 54Mbit würde ich erstmal die Finger weglassen, eine wirklich gute "Treiberunterstützung" ist nicht in Sicht.

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

Kennt jemand die "Benq AWL100" ? Scheint mit einem Prism Chip ausgestattet zu sein und kostet nur 34 bei http://www.computerunivers.de. Meine Airlance MC-2 wird ja leider nicht mehr in den aktuellen Kerneln unterstütz :/

----------

## stream

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Richtig gute Karten sind die Aironet von Cisco, die kosten aber viel zu viel. So ab 140  aufwärts wenn ich mich recht gut entsinne. Von 54Mbit würde ich erstmal die Finger weglassen, eine wirklich gute "Treiberunterstützung" ist nicht in Sicht.

 

ein wenig ot:

kennt jemand einen guten cisco online shop?

----------

## tiktak

Falls es irgendjemanden noch interessieren sollte: habe mir

oben angesprochene Benq AWL-100 letzte Woche gekauft,

und sie laeuft prima! Hat tatsaechlich den prism2.

Man muss nur (steht auch in einer Textdatei von der Benq

Website) in die /etc/pcmcia/wlan-ng.conf Folgendes einfuegen:

card "BENQ AWL100 PCMCIA ADAPTER"

  version "BENQ", "AWL100 PCMCIA ADAPTER", "ISL37300P", "Eval-RevA"

  bind "prism2_cs"

Gruss

 tiktak

----------

## Speziale

Schau mal unter

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html

da gibts ne Liste mit einigen Karten die laufen. Ich habe ne PCI-Wlan-Karte (MA311 von Netgear) und die läuft. Ganz gut. Der Empfang könnte aber besser sein...

----------

## jay

Ich hab die MA401 - funzt ganz ordentlich.

----------

## ProtectionFault

Ich hab 'ne Netgear MA101 USB 11Mbit/s

Funzt mit dem richtigen Treiber perfekt... (Incl. Verschluesselung)

----------

## jay

Noch was: In der aktuellen c't werden 54mbit Adapter unter Linux getestet.

----------

## Hadraniel

Ich nutze die Allnet 191 (PCI, rund 80 EUR) und 192 (PCMCIA, rund 50 EUR) mit PRISM 2.5-Chipsatz.

Obwohl ladenneu, waren die aber mit einer steinalten Firmware ausgestattet. Nach dem Update funktionieren die wunderbar, auch mit WEP. Die 191 läuft im fli4l-Router als WLAN-AP.

----------

